# Possible frame crack on Le Champion Team



## divest (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a Motobecane Le Champ Team that I got from my neighbor that has gotten me into cycling. I really like the bike and the geometry but I have noticed a possible crack where the carbon seat stay meats the aluminum. I've seen a few other posts about bike with a similar construction and a similar issue that turned out just to be a paint issue. I would just like some feedback about the possible crack and would like to know if anyone else has had a similar issue. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5581427872/in/photostream/
I did chip the paint away to see if it was into the aluminum, it seems like it might be

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5580838741/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5581427202/in/photostream/
Let me know what you guys think.

Paul


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like cheap brittle paint is chipped due to a rough life. I see other chips in the paint. 

If your worried about it, push hard on the area and see if it gives / flexes.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

There is going to be quite different (thermal) expansion between carbon/epoxy and alloy but i would imagine the adhesives that get used should take that into account .It does look like a crack to me but i say keep riding it as that area is completely in compression and it is safe IMO .


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I think that you'd be better off taking it into a bike shop and have them inspect it.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

That hair line crack is no paint chip or abrasion. In my opinion it is a stress fracture. Keep a very close eye on it. If it were my bike I would not ride it. I'd try to get a replacement frame from BD.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

fun2none said:


> That hair line crack is no paint chip or abrasion. In my opinion it is a stress fracture. Keep a very close eye on it. If it were my bike I would not ride it. I'd try to get a replacement frame from BD.


I don't think they transfer warranties. But who knows.


----------



## divest (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies to my post. Sadly I think I agree with fun2none in the sense that it probably is a frame crack. I've put around 6000 miles on the frame and my friend that had it previously claims around 10,000. Based on that I think its time to conclude that the frame is toast. I am going to take it into my LBS next week to see what they say about the crack. I think I need to face reality and get a new frame. Even if I was the original owner I don't think that the frame is still under warranty from BD. I am just glad that I got into cycling.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

divest said:


> Thanks for the replies to my post. Sadly I think I agree with fun2none in the sense that it probably is a frame crack. I've put around 6000 miles on the frame and my friend that had it previously claims around 10,000. Based on that I think its time to conclude that the frame is toast. I am going to take it into my LBS next week to see what they say about the crack. I think I need to face reality and get a new frame. Even if I was the original owner I don't think that the frame is still under warranty from BD. I am just glad that I got into cycling.


6,000 miles on a used carbon frame that already had 10,000 is not bad. Sounds like you have the right attitude about this. If your local bike shop diagnoses a crack, I'd still contact bikesdirect. Could you get the original owner (your friend) to contact them? If they can offer some sort of frame replacement for cheaper than buying a new frame/bike, that softens the blow. The worst they can say is sorry.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

*Replacement frames*



divest said:


> Thanks for the replies to my post. Sadly I think I agree with fun2none in the sense that it probably is a frame crack. I've put around 6000 miles on the frame and my friend that had it previously claims around 10,000. Based on that I think its time to conclude that the frame is toast. I am going to take it into my LBS next week to see what they say about the crack. I think I need to face reality and get a new frame. Even if I was the original owner I don't think that the frame is still under warranty from BD. I am just glad that I got into cycling.


Given that your bike has respectable components, you might want to consider these value priced frames to replace the broken one. They should be comparable to the one that you have:

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_511694_-1_202311_10000_202337
http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=488
http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=993
And my personal favorite: http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1041


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't really tell from the pictures, but:

If that's the spot where the carbon stays meet the aluminum frame, then the carbon would be shaped into an internal plug glued into the aluminum tube there. So it seems to be just an expansion crack in the paint.


----------

